# Horsey limericks....



## Fiagai (21 June 2011)

Any one know any good/humorous horsey Limericks? 

A recent post concerned a poem about a horse being put to sleep, put me to mind of a Limerick on the similar theme (though not maybe suitable in those circumstances!)


There once was an old horse called Leap
That the vet had to put to sleep
He was old, knock kneed and bony
Could once run and jump like a pony
But is now buried upside-down in a heap


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (21 June 2011)

There was a gelding from Leeds,
Who swallowed a packet of seeds,
Within the hour,
his d**k was in flower,
& his a*se was covered in weeds.

sorry.........................


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 June 2011)

There was an old mare from Filey,
Whose temperment was incredibly fiery, 
When crossed she went loopy, 
But she looked such a cutie, 
It made it impossible to tell she was shirey ! 

Yeah, crap, I know


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (22 June 2011)

A fat one-eyed cob known as Sunny
Was just so incredibly funny
He lived for his tum
So the size of his bum
Had cost his poor mum lots of money.

(every word true!)


----------



## Fiagai (22 June 2011)

and another one a friend sent me....

There once was a hunter called Barney
Who thought he was now in the army
Taking a leap over the hedge
He went quite over the edge
And was last seen heading for Killarney


----------



## chompy (22 June 2011)

My wife uses saddles and force
to make me behave like a horse,
and I'm entered next week
in the Irish Grand Sweep -
do you think these are grounds for divorce ?

Take into account, if you could,
that it might be soft going with mud,
and then if you win
you'll be raking it in
and also be put out to stud.


----------



## Fiagai (23 June 2011)

chompy said:



			My wife uses saddles and force
to make me behave like a horse,
and I'm entered next week
in the Irish Grand Sweep -
do you think these are grounds for divorce ?
.
		
Click to expand...

Thats brillant Chompy!  Any more like these ones?


----------



## Mince Pie (23 June 2011)

There was once a Shire Horse called Titch
Who sang in a very high pitch
When a song he did sing
The rafters would ring
And the roof ended up in a ditch


----------

